# Krav Maga LEO Instructor Course



## Irishpride

Alpha Krav Maga Blue Line Division Instructor Certification Course
LEVEL 1 TACTICAL DEFENSE COURSE: MARCH 27-29, 2015
(For Sworn Police Officers and Alpha Krav Maga Instructors Only)

Highlights include:

3-Day Immersion into Krav Maga
Defend Common Attacks against Police Officers
Use of Force Decision Making
Create Distance to Access Intermediate Weapon Systems
Emergency Handcuffing Techniques
Learn to Teach Force Option Transitions
Location
Alpha Krav Maga Boston Cape Cod
11 Enterprise Road Unit 17
Hyannis MA 00601

Instructors
James Klauba - Chicago PD
Dennis Amato - Krav Maga Boston

Cost
Only $399 per officer

Registration
To register, click the image below. For questions, contact us, email [email protected] or call 781-322-4600.

http://www.kravmagaboston.com/blog/2015/02/03/tactical-defense-course-march-27-29/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

woodyd said:


> This looks like an interesting course that I would take but I am curious about the potential legal remifications of using training that was acquired in a course like this. What I mean is that, I know that if I apply the defensive tactics training I was instructed in at the MPTC-certified R/I academy that I attended, I have some protection if a freak accident occurs and there is an injury, etc. Likewise for Department-provided training. But if I were to take a DT course on my own, not based on an MPTC DT manual or MSP/SSPO-approved training, and even though I applied the training properly, there was some adverse event, would I be in shit creek over it? My dept. would probably claim that I acted outside of the training that they provided me.
> I think there is a lot of great training out there but does anyone know about the liability issues surrounding innovative training techniques?


Great point.

I had that exact discussion at my last class. Looking forward to some responses...


----------



## Bloodhound

If you specify techniques that you used during an incident in a Use of Force report that are not MPTC approved, you are opening yourself to a lot of liability.


----------



## Irishpride

If your primary concern is liability when you're in a fight you are guaranteed to loose. Punches, kicks, elbows and knees are all part of the MPTC DT program, this program isn't reinventing the wheel, it just builds up the fundamental skills and builds students as instructors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bloodhound said:


> If you specify techniques that you used during an incident in a Use of Force report that are not MPTC approved, you are opening yourself to a lot of liability.


Scary to think, in the midst of combat, that if you utilized techniques taught outside of the DT portion of your respective academy, you have the potential to get jammed up.

How many times a year do departments have in-service training for DT?


----------



## Kilvinsky

To worry about liability is truly something to worry about seriously. But lets think this through, in this day and age, we HAVE to worry more about being sued than protecting our own lives. Just how sad is that?


----------



## Bloodhound

Irishpride said:


> If your primary concern is liability when you're in a fight you are guaranteed to loose. Punches, kicks, elbows and knees are all part of the MPTC DT program, this program isn't reinventing the wheel, it just builds up the fundamental skills and builds students as instructors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did I say my primary concern is liability in the midst of a fight? I fight to win, not *lose*. I said "*If you specify techniques that you used *during an incident in a Use of Force report that are not MPTC approved, you are opening yourself to a lot of liability."


----------



## Bloodhound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Scary to think, in the midst of combat, that if you utilized techniques taught outside of the DT portion of your respective academy, you have the potential to get jammed up.
> 
> How many times a year do departments have in-service training for DT?


It is unfortunate, and it happens. For most departments it is once a year, if that. Kind of like firearms. I train on my own in both of these areas, and I recommend anyone that wishes to go home safe do the same.


----------



## Irishpride

Not looking to get into a debate, if the course interests you I highly recommend it, I've trained with one of the instructors before he is top notch. If it doesn't interest you, so be it. I'm not going to debate liability, that's a lawyer game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjames783

Good luck finding a certified instructor for Krav Maga. In order to be certified, you have had to serve in the Israeli military. I believe I heard something about their Special Forces being the only ones trained in it or something. I could be wrong about that part. Aikido is another great martial art and is easier to find instructors for. If you want ground techniques, Ju Jitsu is great. If you know anyone who is or was in the Marines that is a black belt with red tabs, see if they can train you as you are all on the same side. You all are just fighting different battles.


----------



## TacEntry

jjames783 said:


> Good luck finding a certified instructor for Krav Maga. In order to be certified, you have had to serve in the Israeli military. I believe I heard something about their Special Forces being the only ones trained in it or something. I could be wrong about that part. Aikido is another great martial art and is easier to find instructors for. If you want ground techniques, Ju Jitsu is great. If you know anyone who is or was in the Marines that is a black belt with red tabs, see if they can train you as you are all on the same side. You all are just fighting different battles.


Oooookaaaaayyyy there buddy.....

Now back to the Xbox.....


----------



## GoArmy14

jjames783 said:


> Good luck finding a certified instructor for Krav Maga. In order to be certified, you have had to serve in the Israeli military. I believe I heard something about their Special Forces being the only ones trained in it or something. I could be wrong about that part. Aikido is another great martial art and is easier to find instructors for. If you want ground techniques, Ju Jitsu is great. If you know anyone who is or was in the Marines that is a black belt with red tabs, see if they can train you as you are all on the same side. You all are just fighting different battles.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## Irishpride

jjames783 said:


> Good luck finding a certified instructor for Krav Maga. In order to be certified, you have had to serve in the Israeli military. I believe I heard something about their Special Forces being the only ones trained in it or something. I could be wrong about that part. Aikido is another great martial art and is easier to find instructors for. If you want ground techniques, Ju Jitsu is great. If you know anyone who is or was in the Marines that is a black belt with red tabs, see if they can train you as you are all on the same side. You all are just fighting different battles.


Oh hell I was going to type a really long post about my training in Krav Maga and the training and certification our instructors go through but I ran out of fucks to give....sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Irishpride said:


> Oh hell I was going to type a really long post about my training in Krav Maga and the training and certification our instructors go through but I ran out of fucks to give....sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He lost me at "black belt with red tabs."


----------



## Mr Scribbles

While liability is ALWAYS an issue, just pay cash for the course, use a nom de guerre, and beat the bag off the next POS that raises a hand in anger against you, THEN when you write the report, don't forget to include such dog whistles as: 'afraid for my life", "training and experience" and "due to the violent resistance from the suspect I had few actions available to me to stop this attack and place __________under arrest without further injury to him or myself". For chrissakes didn't any of you guys have old school training officers??? This even works if there is video, just keep yelling ""stop resisting" 
OR....feet uppercut


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

With the way things are going today... I bet teaching Krav at the academy level will one day be adopted.


----------



## Irishpride

So I went to this course and it was amazing training. Just to address the liability discussion like I thought it was the basics of Krav as far as punches elbows knees and baton strikes incorporated into transitioning into handcuffing. There was nothing in the program that was not approved techniques already part of the MPTC DT program. What it taught was the way to put everything together and a smooth and effective manner. Like I said before the program they did not re-invent the wheel it just taught students how to use the basic skills in a way to maximize their efficiency. Cowboy I hope you're right about that prediction because teaching effective stand up is so important on this job. I know BJJ guys always say 90% percent of fights go to the ground, which is true but 100% start in the stand up and the more effective that is the easier controlling a suspect on the ground will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Irishpride said:


> So I went to this course and it was amazing training. Just to address the liability discussion like I thought it was the basics of Krav as far as punches elbows knees and baton strikes incorporated into transitioning into handcuffing. There was nothing in the program that was not approved techniques already part of the MPTC DT program. What it taught was the way to put everything together and a smooth and effective manner. Like I said before the program they did not re-invent the wheel it just taught students how to use the basic skills in a way to maximize their efficiency. Cowboy I hope you're right about that prediction because teaching effective stand up is so important on this job. I know BJJ guys always say 90% percent of fights go to the ground, which is true but 100% start in the stand up and the more effective that is the easier controlling a suspect on the ground will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad that class rocked! I think it would be a good move to see Krav be more incorporated into DT at the academy level, just from my very limited interaction with it. It's like the evolution of what combat has turned into at a street level.

...and it goes to the ground, because we MAKE it go to the ground.  It's like an alligator pulling you into the water... Lol


----------



## Irishpride

Thanks Cowboy, it's my hopes to bring what I learned to my dept during in service in the future. On the topic of ground work, it's a common misconception that Krav neglects it which is not the case at all. This mornings class was all ground and pound and working from mount and guard. I'd prefer to be in my feet but if I end up on the ground I've got some tricks there too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Irishpride said:


> Thanks Cowboy, it's my hopes to bring what I learned to my dept during in service in the future. On the topic of ground work, it's a common misconception that Krav neglects it which is not the case at all. This mornings class was all ground and pound and working from mount and guard. I'd prefer to be in my feet but if I end up on the ground I've got some tricks there too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome to hear, glad you guys are integrating ground techniques.

Just don't throw a punch when you're in someone's guard... You'll get your arm taken off! Lol


----------

